# Apprentice ?



## MsMaddy (Sep 1, 2009)

I BECAME CPC-A IN 2007, HOW DO I CHANGE THAT TO CPC. I WORK FOR FAMILY PRACTICE AND THEY USE ECOUNTER FORMS, I USUALLY LOOK UP DX WHEN NEEDED AND FIND CODE FOR IT. DOCTOR MARK DOWN THE CPT AND DX THAT ARE ON ECOUNTER FORM. I CODE THOSE THAT COME BACK FROM PATHOLOGY AND SOME TIME I HAVE TO READ DICTATION TO CODE BECAUSE THE DOCTOR'S MIGHT HAVE MISSING INFO ON THE EF. SO, CAN SOME ONE HELP ME WITH THIS? I HAVE BEEN DOING THIS JOB FOR 12 YEARS. 

THANK YOU ALL

MsMaddy


----------



## edajade1129 (Sep 1, 2009)

CPC®, CPC-H®, or CPC-P® Apprentice: Examinees who are successful in passing the certification examination but have not yet met the required coding work experience will be awarded the initial designation CPC® Apprentice, CPC-H® Apprentice, or CPC-P® Apprentice. The CPC®, CPC-H®, or CPC-P® Apprentice is required to submit the annual CEUs while completing the coding work experience requirement. The apprentice will receive a certificate from AAPC for CPC® CPC-H® or CPC-P® Apprentice. 

Requirements for removal of Apprentice designation for the CPC®, CPC-H®, CPC-P®: At least two recommendation letters verifying 2 years of on the job experience using the CPT®, ICD-9-CM, or HCPCS Level II code sets. At least one letter must be from a supervisor outlining your coding experience and amount of time in that capacity.

OR

A minimum 80 hour coding course AND one letter verifying one year of on the job coding experience from a supervisor. Proof of education may be sent in the form of a letter from the instructor stating the amount of contact hours or a certificate of completion stating the amount of contact hours.


----------

